# Tent Camping Research



## Daggers (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey Guys, My name is Lewis Daggers, Im a Huddersfield University student studying product Design. I'm currently conducting some research regarding camping, specifically Tents, Electronic Devices and Sleeping and would really appreciate if you had a spare moment to fill in a short survey for me (no personal information required). Ill drop the link below:

Camping Survey:








						Camping Questionnaire - Lewis Daggers-Smith: Final Major Project
					

Hi Guys, My name is Lewis Daggers-Smith, I am a Final year Product Design student at the University of Huddersfield. I am focusing this years project on camping, specifically Tents, Sleeping, and Electronic Devices. I'd really appreciate if you could fill in a Survey as it will help me to gain a...




					forms.gle
				




I am also conducting research on Hiking, so if you fall into this category I'd also really appreciate your insight in this field too!

Hiking Survey:








						Hiking Questionnaire - Lewis Daggers Smith - Final Major Project
					

Hi Guys, My name is Lewis Daggers-Smith, I am a Final year Product Design student at the University of Huddersfield. I am focusing this years project on Hiking, specifically signalling for rescue and hiking injuries. I'd really appreciate any insight you can give me on these problems regarding...




					forms.gle


----------



## Tookey (Nov 4, 2020)

I suspect feedback from here might be better than the Agoraphobia forum but not by much..


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 4, 2020)

Think you are on the wrong forum, we do it in these.


----------



## r4dent (Nov 4, 2020)

a) You are on the wrong group we use tin tents




Daggers said:


> Hey Guys,......



b) Bit sexist.  We are a very PC group.  Well at least 1.5% are


----------



## Tookey (Nov 4, 2020)

Bet Phil had to ponder over letting this first post live or die


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 15, 2020)

Well i replied as best I could, Whats wrong with trying to help people ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 15, 2020)

r4dent said:


> a) You are on the wrong group we use tin tents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You leave me out of this..
I'm very woke.

Sorry young person,  this lot on here won't remember much about anything that happened over a week ago.
Full marks for initiative though
I


----------

